#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Wisdom Books в Лондоне

## Антон Николаев

В Интернете есть магазин буддийской литературы Wisdom Books:

http://www.wisdom-books.com/

Их склад находится на окраине Лондона, и к ним можно приехать:

http://www.wisdom-books.com/WisdomShop.asp

там есть комната с книжными полками (а также звукозаписями, ваджрами и т.п.), а также разрешают пойти на склад и порыться в буклетах, которых нет на полках (Bodhi Leaves, Wheel).

----------

Катенька Окишева (22.02.2013)

----------

